# External Wastegate



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all 

I'm looking for a Tial or Turbosmart external wastegate around 44mm size. 

V-band fittment and ideally with clamps. 

Would consider another brand as long as its reputable 

Hoping to do this, have a spare manifold to 'experiment' with 

Cheers 
Darren


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

I have a virtually new Tial MV-R 44mm with clamps and spare springs, only been on the car for one dyno session and 2 hours on track. It's anodised red.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Rich - thanks for the reply. 

I'll admit red probably wouldn't have been my first choice but if the price is right, anything is possibly. 

Do you have any pictures ? 

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Crick said:


> Hi Rich - thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'll admit red probably wouldn't have been my first choice but if the price is right, anything is possibly.
> 
> ...


You Still after one Crick? Got a turbosmart one here?


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes sir I most certainly am still after one (haven't heard from ridge_racer). 

What do you have to offer ? 

Cheers 
Darren


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Crick said:


> Yes sir I most certainly am still after one (haven't heard from ridge_racer).
> 
> What do you have to offer ?
> 
> ...


Sorry will get back to you tomorrow with pics and pricing


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Crick said:


> Yes sir I most certainly am still after one (haven't heard from ridge_racer).
> 
> What do you have to offer ?
> 
> ...


I've got the ones below, both new never used.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Cal

Thanks for the reply but sadly I can't see anything except empty boxes. 
Images aren't displayed (on my phone at least). 

Any chance you could try again ? I've seen the pics on your build thread so it works somehow / somewhere 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Crick said:


> Hi Cal
> 
> Thanks for the reply but sadly I can't see anything except empty boxes.
> Images aren't displayed (on my phone at least).
> ...


If you***8217;ve got WhatsApp I can send the pictures over of them tomorrow?

PM me your number if you do. If you don***8217;t I***8217;ll get them uploaded on another host!


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

ridge_racer said:


> Sorry will get back to you tomorrow with pics and pricing


Here's the TiAL 44mm if it's still of interest. New flanges and TurboSmart v-band clamps, plus all fittings. No problem if you're not keen, I'll stick it on eBay.

Currently fitted with 14psi springs, with spare springs.

*£275 delivered*, these are ~£400 new and it's seen 3 hours' use. 

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Rich 

It looks good (I've seen loads of fakes). Do the turbosmart clamps work ok ? Out of interest, what happened to the Tial ones ?

Surely they haven't been lost after only 3 hours use ?

Cheers 
Darren


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Crick said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> It looks good (I've seen loads of fakes). Do the turbosmart clamps work ok ? Out of interest, what happened to the Tial ones ?
> 
> ...


Hi Darren,

Defo not fake! The TiAL clamps aren't great, and I had these Turbosmart ones going spare - I may be able to find the TiAL ones in my workshop but the v-bands are a little easier to use than the hinged TiAL clamps. 

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

PM sent Rich 

Thanks
Darren


----------

